# Blackfull Rhombeus



## calienteboyy (Nov 26, 2006)

This is my number one.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Nice Rhom Sir-Looks like a beauty....


----------



## calienteboyy (Nov 26, 2006)

AKSkirmish said:


> Nice Rhom Sir-Looks like a beauty....


Hehe thanks guy. Yes ı liked that.


----------



## Dizzy Dawg (May 1, 2007)

He is a great looking fish

grow him out into a monster


----------



## DR.CaPa Burro (Aug 21, 2007)

very nice rhom,Mustafa.


----------



## MIKE JONES (Dec 9, 2006)

he looks evil!!.


----------



## calienteboyy (Nov 26, 2006)

heheh thnks boys. I love my rhombeus. Because he is realy rhombeus.


----------



## Lector (May 6, 2005)

Fuckin gorgeous he looks evil i like that look. looks like a prehistoric fish eh?


----------



## curly (Jun 22, 2006)

Very nice looks a lot bigger than 6". Love the gold speckles!


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

it rhoms like yours that make me want ot spend 500$ for a new setup so i can get one too


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

nice


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

awsome jet black rhomb I love the color


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

beatiful fish man


----------



## nigerboy (Aug 10, 2007)

Very nice rhom.Beatiful.


----------



## calienteboyy (Nov 26, 2006)

Thanks for your nice comment. ı hope ı caps more awesome photos for you.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Very nice Rhom! Love the Red eyes!


----------



## calienteboyy (Nov 26, 2006)

Thanks man. Me too.


----------



## fatih.kanata (Jul 23, 2007)

Super Rhom man...








very nice mustafa bro very nice fish,ahhh ahhhh my draught to burn this fish


----------



## calienteboyy (Nov 26, 2006)

Thanks Fatih. hehe ı know that.


----------

